# Pan am tricycle??



## Antney (Jun 30, 2014)

I POSTED THIS IN THE TRICYCLE SECTION BUT HAVEN'T GOTTEN ANY FEEDBACK SO I THOUGHT I'D TRY HERE.

I picked this very cool tricycle up today at a flea market. I was told this was a promotional item only available to Pan Am Employees at Christmas time. Anyone have any other info on this or seen one? thanks....


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 30, 2014)

Ive never seen one of those before!VERY cool!


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 30, 2014)

*Are you sure...lol*

Are you sure it isn't a rainbow trout!  
Are you planning to sell it?


----------



## Antney (Jun 30, 2014)

Lol....possibly sell it or maybe trade...kinda hard to place a value on it??


----------



## Lrggarge (Jun 30, 2014)

Never seen one before but I like it.  I'd be interested if you put it up for sale


----------



## bricycle (Jun 30, 2014)

Would be kool to paint it up like a real jetliner of theirs..... nice find!!


----------



## Antney (Jun 30, 2014)

It has been painted over, would love to know what it looked like originally, any suggestions on how to get the paint off without hurting the original paint??


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hey Tony, the last one I saw was up in KC, at the TWA museum. It was a TWA trike that was a promo. Doesn;t mean other international carriers didn't use them too. Cheers.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jul 1, 2014)

I'd love add this bad boy to the fam!


----------



## Antney (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the info...


----------



## TammyN (Jul 1, 2014)

Love that trike! I saw this one at the Farm Chicks Antique Show in Spokane, WA recently. I know it's not the same model, but both seem to be iconic of the same era. I think this one was priced around $250


 and was still there the second day, not sure it it ever sold. It's certainly cool and unique, as is your trike.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Antney (Jul 9, 2014)

I contacted the director of the twa museum in kansas city, according to her, they have no such trike on display nor have they ever seen one? They do think is the coolest thing and would love to have it....can't see myself giving it away but it would be kinda cool to have it on display there...


----------



## oldfart36 (Jul 10, 2014)

Antney said:


> I contacted the director of the twa museum in kansas city, according to her, they have no such trike on display nor have they ever seen one? They do think is the coolest thing and would love to have it....can't see myself giving it away but it would be kinda cool to have it on display there...




She's either a short timer, or doesn't know much about the "Save The Connie" group. There are 2 factions at the old airport in KC, the museum, and the "Connie" group, both I thought were involved with each other. I did many airshows that the Connie was involved with, I know, in the late 80's, early 90's they had one!


----------

